# 4H/Pedigree Questions



## ChocoClover (May 11, 2014)

I have some questions about 4H and Pedigrees. 

First of all, do you need to be in 4H to show rabbits? My 4H club has some REALLY mean girls in it and it would be nice if I could show them separately, but if 4H is the only way, I will make the sacrifice. Also, is 4H really beneficial to selling rabbits? I don't think I will have any type of problem selling them, but it would be nice to know that the people I was selling the buns to were at least a LITTLE bit experienced.

About the pedigree...

I have pedigrees for all my rabbits, but I don't know how to make them myself. Also, do I need pedigrees to show the rabbits? I want to make pedigrees for all the rabbits I will have and I need more information.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 11, 2014)

You don't need to be in 4-H to show rabbits, I'm in 4-H and I think it's very helpful. You can find a rabbit club in your area and I'm sure they can offer you advice. I show my rabbits at ARBA shows. If you just did that then you don't have to be in 4-H. 

No your rabbits don't need to be pedigreed but it's smart to have pedigrees for your rabbits. Just go online and google sample pedigrees or go on Microsoft word and make one. It's not that hard!


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 11, 2014)

It wouldn't let me edit my first post but this is what I wanted to say:

You don't need to be in 4-H to show rabbits, I'm in 4-H and I think it's very helpful and you can meet a lot of people with the same interest as you. You can find a rabbit club in your area and I'm sure they can offer you advice. I show my rabbits at ARBA shows. If you just did that then you don't have to be in 4-H. 

No your rabbits don't need to be pedigreed but it's smart to have pedigrees for your rabbits unless you are selling/keeping them just as pets & not for show or breeding.

All a pedigree is, is a record of the lineage of that rabbit. Some breeders do not give pedigrees for pet rabbits. If you're just keeping them as pets, you do not need the pedigree info as you should not be breeding or showing that rabbit. 

If you show a rabbit, you do not need a pedigree. The rabbit just has to meet the standard for the breed. If you want to register the rabbit with ARBA (America Rabbit Breeders Association), then you do need the full pedigree with names, weights, breed, colour, and tattoo for all the rabbits in the pedigree.

Just go online and google sample pedigrees or go on Microsoft word and make one; that's what I did. It's not that hard! 

http://showing_info.tripod.com/pedigreesandregistration.html


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 11, 2014)

here's a printable pedigree, I'm not sure what you mean when you say you don't know how to make a pedigree. Here's a printable if that's what you're looking for. If you don't know what to write on the pedigree you just look at the parents pedigree and add the parents and ancestors and the new rabbit, the link on my other reply should help you also 

http://www.admani.com/Rabbit/Rabbit Printable Pedigree Paper.htm


----------



## majorv (May 11, 2014)

If you're under 19 you can show as a Youth at ARBA shows. If you're in high school and your school has an FFA chapter you could also possibly show your rabbits in the school show. My daughter did this and did very well in her show.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 12, 2014)

Thank you for all the helpful advice.


----------

